# Drag washers?



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I primarily fish inshore with stradic , Penn or similar spinning reels. I seem to regularly have rough or jerky drag. Am I suppose to grease or oil the metal and either fiber washers or carbon washers that make up drag assembly. Any help would be great.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Penns are dry washers. If they're old you might as well just replace them, they're pretty cheap. Can always take em out and clean them.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

chaps said:


> I primarily fish inshore with stradic , Penn or similar spinning reels. I seem to regularly have rough or jerky drag. Am I suppose to grease or oil the metal and either fiber washers or carbon washers that make up drag assembly. Any help would be great.



www.smoothdrag.com


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

X2 on the Smooth Drag Washers.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks. What about the felt washers? Are they suppose to be installed dry also?


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

No light reel oil works for felt washers. You can also replace them with some carbon washers from smooth drag. I would buy some drag grease from smooth drag as well for the carbon washers but you do not have too.

Joe


----------



## fishboy292 (Jan 25, 2012)

Salt water has a way of getting into everything and causing havoc.
When you rinse your gear off, which of course you do immediately on return from your trip, go ahead and loosen your drag tension cap enough to rinse underneath it. This should help keep the crud to a minimum.


----------

